# wie viele datensätze schafft mysql ca.?



## matt (7. November 2001)

hi!

ein bekannter von mir will seine cds in ne datenbank schreiben, mit titel und allem drum und dran. er hat's mit m$ works versucht. works kann aber 'nur' 38.000 datensätze. deshalb meine frage: wie viel datensätze schafft mysql ca.? muss noch gut laufen, die datenbank hat eigentlich nur einen zugriff, also nich mehr zugriffe gleichzeitig.

was sind so eurer erfahrungen? wann macht mysql schlapp? kam jemand überhaupt schon mal an irgendeinen punkt, an dem mysql langsam lief und bei wie viel datensätze war das?

matt


----------



## Moartel (8. November 2001)

So ein ähnliches Prob hatten wir erst.
Mit schlappen 38000 Datensätzen kannst du MySQL wohl bloß ein mattes Lächeln abringen.


----------



## mille (8. November 2001)

boah ....
mal folgendes prob, ob man mit dem mysql in die knie bekommt. ...

Stellt euch mal eine sql abfrage in einer Zählschleife vor die 1000 mal durchlaufen wird, und dann ergebnisse ausgibt...

mal angenomm die wird dann von 100 usern benutzt, gleichzeit, in extremfällen vielleicht mal 1000....


das entspricht ja dann 1.000.000 durchläufen auf einmal, was sagt mysqwl dazu *malsofrag*


----------



## Moartel (8. November 2001)

P1 166 MHz, 32 MB EDO RAM
MySQL: Ach geh leck mich.


Dual P3 1 GHz, 1024 MB SDRAM
MySQL: Musst mal kurz warten.

Alles klar jetzt?


----------



## Robert Fischer (10. November 2001)

also ich hab mal gehört, dass mehrere mysql-datenbanken irgendwo mit tabelle laufen, die weit über 7000000 einträge haben. dann wird es aber auch langsam eng.


----------



## Moartel (10. November 2001)

Wie gesagt, es kommt primär darauf an wie gut der Rechner ist.
Allerdings wird es irgendwann einfach mal nen Overflow oder so was geben und kurz vorher wird die DB einfach dicht machen um nicht selbst abzustürzen.
7 Mio. Einträge dürften ja wohl den Ansprüchen der Leute hier im Forum reichen.


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. November 2001)

naja, wenn das im forum hier so weitergeht, dann schaffen wir das ja vielleicht auch noch  aber im ernst. du kannst ja vorher einen crash-test durchführen. erstmal 10000 oder so antesten und dann tabelle wieder löschen. ersparrt im notfall viel frust.


----------



## Bomber (27. November 2001)

also soweit ich weiss macht das vbb doch nur 250 user gleichzeitig oder?

wir hatten mal ains auf counter-strike.de laufen, das wurde dann irgendwann gekappt weils nicht gereicht hat.


----------



## Robert Fischer (27. November 2001)

stellt sich die frage, wie viele seiten mehr als 250 leute gleichzeitig im forum haben


----------



## Thomas Kuse (27. November 2001)

naja vielleicht kommts letztlich ja auch auf die festplatte an


----------



## Karl Förster (10. Dezember 2001)

Also ich werde bald auch so ein Problem haben... und wollte das auch grad fragen... naja... hab diesen Thread hier gefunden.

Ich programmiere die Webseiten für eine Regionalzeitung und diese will Ihre komplette Zeitung in der Datenbank speichern. Wir haben so ca. 1GB Zuwachs pro Jahr errechnet. Ich hoffe das reicht.


----------



## Robert Fischer (11. Dezember 2001)

na dann viel spaß! ;-) würde dir auf jedenfall empfehlen regelmäßig sicherheitsupdates zu machen, wenn nicht sogar das ganze über nen raid laufen zu lassen. 1 gb ist schon ganz nett, aber wie viele einträge werden das sein, 10.000 ? mehr sicherlich nicht weil regionalzeitung, oder?


----------



## DaRula (23. Juli 2002)

standart mäßig kann das Volumen einer Datenbank bei maximal 2gb liegen. Man kann das aber auch irgendwie umgehen, aber wie weiß ich nicht


----------



## Slizzzer (23. Juli 2002)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind:

Von Access her kenn ich das, dass die Datenbanken sich mit der Zeit sehr aufblähen. Nicht der Daten wegen, sondern sie "fragmentiert" sich.
Nach einem "Repair and Compress" is dann alles wieder roger.
Wie isses bei MySQL? Muß man da auch manchmal "defragmentieren"?


----------



## DaRula (23. Juli 2002)

da bin ich überfragt. Optimieren kann man seine Datenbank aber.


----------



## nomike (28. Juli 2002)

Naja! Bei MySQL is es soweit ich weiß so, daß des nicht selbst fragmentiert.
Access hat des Problem daß die so blöd sind und alles in eine einzige Datei reinhauen. Jetzt schreibst du einen Datensatz in die Tabelle1, dann einen in Tabelle2 und dann einen in Tabelle3. Und des die ganze Zeit. (was ja ein durchaus übliches szenario ist) Da des alles sequentiell in die DB geschrieben wird fragmentiert das ganz schön stark.

Außerdem geht Access bei vielen Datensätzen (ich habs mal bei 30.000 zambracht *g*) voll in die knie (*schnarch*)

Aber so wie's ausschaut ist access das einzige RDBMS für Windows daß ohne Client-Server-Architektur auskommt und wo man keinen 60 MB-Download dazu braucht (siehe BDE mit Paradox, AdabasD, IBM DB2,...)

Ich helfe einem Autralier bei der entwicklung eines CD-Archivierungs-Programmes (CD Organizer 3.0) Der läuft zur Zeit auf Access95 Basis. Aberf ich denk mal bei 100 gescannten CD's (hate mal selbst so was ähnliches in Access2000 gecoded) geht des in die Knie.
Was kann ich stattdessen verwenden?
Vorraussetzung: Des ganze muß samt CDOrganizer in einer akzeptablen Zeit mit nem 56-k-Modem downgeladed werden können (also max. 20 MB)

Hat jemand ne idee?
Oder muß ich selber was programmieren?

mfg
Nomike


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2002)

access ist - für professionelle software - absolut die falsche wahl. dass es erst bei 30000 datensätzen schwach wird, ist mir neu. 5000 war das höchste, was ich mal damit geschafft hab.



> Aber so wie's ausschaut ist access das einzige RDBMS für Windows daß ohne Client-Server-Architektur auskommt und wo man keinen 60 MB-Download dazu braucht (siehe BDE mit Paradox, AdabasD, IBM DB2,...)


falsch. für so ziemlich alle datenbank-systeme gibt es einen abgespeckten server, der die anbindung vornimmt. den darf man normalerweise sogar kostenlos weitergeben. von microsoft wäre das beispielsweise die msde. das einzige was dabei fehlt ist die tolle grafische oberfläche zum designen der datenbank.

für dein vorhaben würde ich sagen, nimmst du (meiner meinung nach) am besten einen mssql-server. die anbindung daran kannst du auch mit der msde realisieren.

btw: hast du schonmal ein "programm" mit access geschrieben? das läuft nur in der access-umgebung selber. ergo braucht man für dieses programm access (oder die access runtime version). soviel zu der äusserung "wo man keinen 60 MB-Download dazu braucht".


----------



## nomike (28. Juli 2002)

Naja! Ich persönlich würde es ja so machen.
Aber es sollte im Endeffekt so aussehen:

1. Von http://www.download.com mit einem 56-k-Modem eine Setup.exe downloaden. Drauf klicken. Dann kommt ein Install-Shield. Und ein paar Sekunden später klickt man auf den Eintrag im Startmenü und das Ding läuft. Ohne daß man irgend einen Server braucht oder so. Und ich muß die Datei nehmen können und auf  einen anderen PC rüberkopieren und dort verwenden...

Außerdem braucht man bei Access keinen großen Download. Ich kann ja mit ADO auch auf MDB-Dateien zugreifen. Und das geht mit einer kleinen DLL.

Aber Lösung haben wir jetzt ja noch immer keine 

mfg
Nomike


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Juli 2002)

dann mach das doch einfach so. 
wenn du sowieso ein setup mit installshield erstellst, dann kannst du in dem setup auch gleich die msde bzw. mdac mit einbinden. die werden dann mit installiert und dienen als datenbankserver. und das rüberkopieren geht auch, da gehört bei mssql allerdings schon etwas mehr dazu.

und das mit der riesigen access-runtime bezog sich auch auf "programme" die mit access geschrieben worden sind.


----------



## Maximka (17. August 2002)

*MySQL table size*

das habe ich bei http://www.mysql.com auf der Seite gefunden.

MySQL Version 3.22 has a 4G limit on table size. With the new MyISAM table type in MySQL Version 3.23, the maximum table size is pushed up to 8 million terabytes (2 ^ 63 bytes).

Note, however, that operating systems have their own file-size limits.

Also in deutsch:
MySQL Version 3.22 kann maximal 4GB Tabellen haben. In der neuen Version 3.23 mit MyISAM Tabellen-Typ ist die maximale Groesse von Tabellen auf *8Millionen TeraBytes* (2^63 bytes) gestiegen.

Aber, von System zu Betriebsystem existieren eigene Tabellengroessen, da das Betriebsystem nur maximal eine bestimmte Dateigroesse erlaubt.


----------



## nomike (17. August 2002)

Siehe: http://www.dclp-faq.de/q-mysql-eignung.html  ;-)

mfg
Nomike


----------



## preko (15. Januar 2006)

Karl Förster hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Wir haben so ca. 1GB Zuwachs pro Jahr errechnet. ...



Hi,

wenn Du Dir darüber Sorgen machst, solltest Du statt MySQL über *PostgreSQL* nachdenken. Ist im gegensatz zu MySQL auch für kommerzielle Projekte kostenlos und kann dazu noch größere Datenmengen handeln. 


Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Januar 2006)

Wie schoen, dass Du diesen 4 Jahre alten Thread gefunden hast. 

Ich mach hier mal zu um weiteres Unheil zu verhindern.


----------

